

Caffeine – a new way to write mobile app backends - wittedhaddock
http://caffei.net/

======
webmaven
I suppose it was inevitable that someone would put a 'new and improved' gloss
on a more traditional architecture (in this case, apparently Python +
Postgres, with the addition of some binary protocol like Protobufs), but
frankly the gratuitous slams on JS and NoSQL just make this look like an ill
informed backlash.

------
qhoc
So why is this better than how we do it today? Let say just MongoDB and
node.js?

